# Loki's brag vest



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I call it a brag vest because I don't know what else to call it. I thought if we looked somewhat legit, nobody would question her being off-leash at the park while we worked obedience. LOL! Its kind of like a service dog vest, but I put her title/certificate patches on it. (Okay okay, she doesn't have her UCDX yet.) I like this vest. Its light, so not too bad for the heat we've been having. Neat little spot to put doo doo bags in one pocket, and another general purpose mesh pocket on the other side. I got it off Ebay. This is the company that makes the vests: agreendog.com - Home Page And I got the patches from the various places where she titled.

















^The green thing is a poop bag sticking out of a hole in the pocket.
































(I like that she can carry her own stuff. LOL!)


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

shes looks great in it .. is she tattooed ?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yep. She got a tattoo at the same health clinic where she had her OFA stuff done. We lucked out and were able to hit one in St. Louis where they were offering all kinds of deals.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Ive never herd of that , is that so you can identify her ? I kinda like the idea .. Izzo has such rare marking though I would be able to pull her out of a crown of 1000 seal and white pit bulls lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I just like to cover my bases. Both my dogs are chipped, and I jumped on the tattoo thing when I had a chance. She's the least likely dog in the world to wander off and need finding. But you never know. Yeah, the tattoo is just another permanent ID. You can also register them with tattoo registries like the National Dog Registry and Tattoo A Pet. And _supposedly_ (don't know for sure), if someone steals your dog to sell to a research company, those places cannot use a tattooed animal for medical experiments.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> And _supposedly_ (don't know for sure), if someone steals your dog to sell to a research company, those places cannot use a tattooed animal for medical experiments.


Huh, I'd never heard that before.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

lovin the vest man!
im looking to get blondie one of those dog backpacks soon so she can hold her water and little drinking bowl while we go for long walks.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've got an Outward Hound pack that I've used a little bit. Pretty nice. But I put two 3-lb weights in it (one on either side) and that caused the stitching to start ripping out. Nothing that can't be fixed, but I'm not completely convinced that that should have happened that quickly. Still, those are some of the better packs I've seen.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks for the heads up.
i was wondering if that was doable, putting a small amount of weight in either side of the backpack. I'll have to be careful when i get mine.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd probably just MacGyver it with some good old extra-duty Gorilla Tape, lol.

Getting Kane a backpack is my #1 priority this summer so he can pull double-duty on walks on days I can't do much more.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks Great!!!!!! I love the poo bag pocket that's too cool


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Your dog and the vest look terrific. Iirc there is no real service dog legislation. In md you can go alot of places with a vest and service dog announciment


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Lindsay this is what I had wanted to do for Penny (RIP) but that is a really nice looking vest, Loki looks proud to be wearing it


----------

